# The tuxedo!



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Lewie usually loves clothes, you hold the neck bit open for him and he pokes his head through himself! Here's one item he did NOT like however.......










And here's a few more randoms of my baby. The photo quaility isn't great, they're from my phone and the last one's a webcam pic.




























xxx


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh he is such a cutie! I love the tuxdeo. He looks like a little Mexican Penguin. Lol!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Lewie is sooo cute! Love the Tux even if he didn't!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Lewie is so adorable!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute :love5:


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

What a handsome boy he is! So cute that he likes his clothes. Maybe he wasn't in the mood for a posh outfit, he wanted his trackie bottoms. ;o) By the way who are his parents, he looks lovely.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg he is a handsome boy 
i love his tuxs


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

how adorable


----------

